# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Psa sinkt nicht mehr nach Strahlentherapie

## HansJürgen

Guten Abend
Ich habe im Januar/Februar eine Strahlentherapie hinter mich gebracht bis September war alles soweit ok und der Psa wert ist von 19 nach der Bestrahlung auf 8,1 im September gefallen. Nun steht er und mein Arzt hat mir eine Hormontherapie verpasst und will nun noch eine Brachitherapie ansetzen. Im Internet habe ich gelesen das es nach Bestrahlungen deutlich länger dauern kann bis der Psa wert wieder da ist wo er sein soll als nach einer Prostatektomie. Hat jemand eine ähnliche erfahrung gemacht ich weis nicht was ich tun soll da ich irgendwie nicht an diese Brachitherapi nicht will.

Bei mir wurde im Oktober 2015 die erste Biopsie gemacht und dabei ein Karzinom mit Gleason 3+3  1 festgestellt mein pas wert war da bei 4,2 von der 2 Biopsie habe ich noch keine Information ich habe am 19.1 wieder Arzt Termin.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo HansJürgen,

wenn ich richtig verstehe, ist Deine Prostata bestrahlt worden und soll jetzt noch einmal bestrahlt werden, wahrscheinlich mit einer HDR-Brachytherapie ("Afterloading"). Das heißt, dass dasselbe Zielgebiet noch einmal bestrahlt werden soll. Diese geplante Vorgehensweise ist mir vollkommen unverständlich:


Man bestrahlt ein einmal bestrahltes Gewebe nicht noch einmal, da ist das Strahlenkarzinom fast vorprogrammiert. Wahrscheinlich will Dein Arzt jetzt zusätzlich die Samenblasen bestrahlen.die erste Bestrahlung hätte in der Prostata vernichten sollen, was Krebs ist. Schlussfolgerung: Die Bestrahlung wurde entweder nicht fachgerecht durchgeführt oder der Krebs ist bereits außerhalb der Prostata, wobei Letzteres wahrscheinlicher ist. Das lässt sich am besten feststellen durch eine PSMA-PET/CT. Was das ist, kannst Du *hier* nachlesen (Kapitel 6.10.7), wo Du sie bekommen kannst, *hier*.
Wenn man weiß, wo nach Krebsreste sind (z. B. in Form von befallenen Lymphknoten), kann man diskutieren, wie man sie am besten behandelt. So tappst Du  und tappt Dein Arzt  im Dunkeln.
Einer der Nachteile der externen Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie ist, dass anschließend niemand mehr den wirklichen Gleason Score feststellen kann. An den 3 + 3 glaube ich nicht so recht.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Guten Abend
> Ich habe im Januar/Februar eine Strahlentherapie hinter mich gebracht bis September war alles soweit ok und der Psa wert ist von 19 nach der Bestrahlung auf 8,1 im September gefallen. Nun steht er und mein Arzt hat mir eine Hormontherapie verpasst und will nun noch eine Brachitherapie ansetzen. Im Internet habe ich gelesen das es nach Bestrahlungen deutlich länger dauern kann bis der Psa wert wieder da ist wo er sein soll als nach einer Prostatektomie. Hat jemand eine ähnliche erfahrung gemacht ich weis nicht was ich tun soll da ich irgendwie nicht an diese Brachitherapi nicht will.
> 
> Bei mir wurde im Oktober 2015 die erste Biopsie gemacht und dabei ein Karzinom mit Gleason 3+3  1 festgestellt mein pas wert war da bei 4,2 von der 2 Biopsie habe ich noch keine Information ich habe am 19.1 wieder Arzt Termin.


Hallo Hansjürgen,

das liest sich alles etwas verwirrend. Mit Januar/Februar ist wohl 2016 gemeint? Eine Strahlentherapie und dann liegt von einer 2. Biopsie noch keine Info vor. Jetzt Hormontherapie und danach Brachy. Das ergibt keine Logik im Vorgehen. Bitte, überprüfe noch einmal alle früheren insbesondere PSA-Werte. Radiatio Ende wohl Februar 2016 und PSA von 19 ng/ml im September auf 8.1 ng/ml gesunken.  Und nun die beschriebenen weiteren Therapien??

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Ralf ist mir eine Minute mit seiner Antwort zuvorgekommen. Er stimmt meinem Stirnrunzeln in etwa zu.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ralf,

mit Brachytherapie und SBRT kann man nochmal bestrahlen:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5343540/

Ist bei mir mit SBRT gemacht worden.

Georg

----------


## HansJürgen

Hallo zusammen
Harald das liest sich so wie es mir im momentan geht.  
Und der Gleason 3+3  1 der stimmt er wurde so nach der 1 Biopsie  festgestelt. Zur Biopsi wurde ich geschikt da mein PSA Wert inerhalb von 2 Monaten von 2,9 auf 4,2 
Ich war am 17.9.2017 beim Pet scann in Tübingen und da  wurde in der Prostat nixgesehen aber es hies das eine Metastase im  Knochen sei. Daraufhin war ich anfang Oktober zuerst beim MRT da war  keine Metastase im Knochen zu sehen daraufhin hat mich mein Urologe nach  Stuttgart ins Katrinenhospital geschickt. Der zuständige Arzt Dr Köppen  hat mich dann zum Knochensyntigram geschickt auch da war keine  Metastase zu sehen. Jetzt habe ich am 20.12.2017 meine 2 Biopsi auf  anweisung von Dr Köppen bekommen, da hab ich noch keine Werte. Könnte an  den Feiertagen liegen aber wenn da was gravierendes rausgekommen wäre  hätte man mich doch Informieren müssen(Denke ich doch)      Dr Köppen  hat auch die Brachytherapi Afterloading angesagt. Ich habe im Internet  von einem Prof DR Wolf von der Berliner Charitee gelesen das der PSA  wert nach einer Bestrahlung bis zu 2 Jahren brauchen kann bis er wieder  unten ist, und das gleiche habe ich auch in einer Fernsehsendung  gesehen. Ich weis nicht ob ich die Brachy machen soll oder erst mal  warten. Ich habe absolut keine Lust mir durch die Bestrahlerei mir noch  einen anderen Mist einzufangen.   
Ich weis grad echt nicht was ich mache.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hansjürgen,

die Bestrahlung wurde irgendwann im Februar 2017 abgeschlossen. Es ist richtig, dass der PSA-Wert nach einer Radiatio nur langsam abfällt. Das liegt daran, dass die Tumorzellen in ihrer DNA beschädigt wurden und sich deshalb auch nicht mehr teilen können, aber bevor sie sich endgültig aus Deinem Körper verabschieden eben noch PSA abgeben. Das kann bis zu 18 Monate dauern, bis dann der Nadir erreicht wird. Immerhin Rückgang PSA-Wert von 19 ng/ml auf 8.2 ng/ml in 5 Monaten. Wie es denn jetzt der aktuelle Wert? Und warum noch eine Biopsie kurz vor Weihnachten? Und nun wird plötzlich doch noch mit einer Hormonblockade Ende November 2017, also vor einer erneuten Biopsie begonnen. Sehr ungewöhnlich der Ablauf!!

Also bitte nach Lage dessen, was ich bis jetzt von Dir gelesen habe, keine erneute Bestrahlung und schon gar kein Afterloading.

Dass der Befund von einer Biopsie, die am 20.12.2017 gemacht wurde, am 13. Januar 2018 Dir nicht vorliegt ist auch wegen der Feiertage, die schon eine Weile rum sind, schlicht ungewöhnlich, ja fast ungehörig.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du mit diesem ganzen Hin und Her letztlich noch zu einer vernüftigen Lösung mit Deinen Urologen kommst.

Gruß Harald

----------


## HansJürgen

Guten Abend
Laut aussage des Arztes im Katrinenhospital DR Köppen muß der PSA Wert weiter unten sein, zwischen 4 und 6, deshalb die Hormontherapie und die 2 Biopsie.
Ich finde auch das es bissle Lange dauert mit den 2 Biopsie Werten bei der 1 Biopsie hatte ich die Werte schon nach 7 Tagen. Aber ich sehe es mal als gut an, wen da was Negatives wäre hätte sich mein Urologe bestimmt schon gemeldet.

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Abend,

hier: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...272#post104272  habe ich nun erfahren, Hansjürgen, dass erst am 19. Januar 2018 ein aktueller PSA-Wert ermittelt werden soll. Dann hat sich ja meine Nachfrage nunmehr von selbst erledigt.

----------


## HansJürgen

Hallo
Nicht das es falsch verstanden wird, für den PSA ist bei mir am 20.12 zuerst Blut genommen und dann die Biopsie gemacht worden, die Ergebnisse und den PSA werde ich am 19.1 erfahren.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo
> Nicht das es falsch verstanden wird, für den PSA ist bei mir am 20.12 zuerst Blut genommen und dann die Biopsie gemacht worden, die Ergebnisse und den PSA werde ich am 19.1 erfahren.


 *"Arglos ist man nur einmal, dann beginnt die Erfahrung"*
 (Art van Rheyn)

----------


## HansJürgen

Guten Tag zusammen
Gestern war der beste Tag seit langem. Eigentlich war mir Morgens richtig schlecht vor dem KH Termin aber als ich aus dem Katrinenhospital rauskam war ich warscheinlich der Glücklichste Mensch der Welt. Zwar ist mein PSA Wert nur auf 7,1 Gesunken aber das Biopsie Ergebnis ist Traumhft, Keine Anzeichen einer Carzinomen veränderung die größe und Struktur entspricht einer Prostata nach eine Strahlentherapie. Mein behandelnter Arzt Dr Köppen war Sprachlos und wuste nicht was er sagen soll. Ich habe darauf hin Klargestellt das eine Brachytherapie nun komplett vom Tisch ist. Das hat ihm zwar nicht so recht gefallen aber er konnte nichts mehr dagegen sagen, da der PSA ja gesunken ist warten wir nun erst mal die weitere Entwicklung ab.

----------

